# help! bought a lemon rv in az



## ascottyb (Jul 16, 2001)

I am looking for any info on how to get my money back from private party that needs 4000 dollars in undisclosed damage,{ rear diff and transfer case}. idiot that I am I trusted the seller and his mechanic.vehicle had to be left 3 states away , undrivable and selller has the money. do I have any recourse?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 16, 2001)

help! bought a lemon rv in az

Have you talked to the seller about the problem?  What happened and what caused the problem?  He and his machanic may not have known about any problem.  I assume this was a used unit. Good luck


----------



## fjohn56 (May 1, 2002)

help! bought a lemon rv in az

I was just wondering what you did in regards to getting your money back. I realize this is an old post, just wondered????? Or did you have it repaired, and charge it to the seller?


----------



## C Nash (May 2, 2002)

help! bought a lemon rv in az

John, recond the owner and mechanic was in cahoots with another mechanic that checked the rv.  Think i remember a case like this on tv where they would flag down a Mh and tell them they had a terrible leak and then charge a terrible rate to just wipe the oil they had put underneath it off!! Like you I would like a follow up.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

